# New 10 Gallon



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

So the other day, I picked up a 10 gallon tank for my bedroom. Its the standard 10 gallon size. It will be paired with an Elite Hush 20 Power filter (Its rated for a 20 gallon tank), a Aquaclear 10 watt heater and 17W 120 VAC 60 HZ Florescent lamp. I will most likely put a group of Chocloate Lyretails in the tank. Im not experienced in the aquarium plants department and am very interested in putting some plants in my tank that would suit my fish and equipment. Can anyone provide me some advice on what are the ideal plants, substrate etc. ?

PS I tried java fern a while back on a tank on very similar specs. and the fern sprouted died and the sprouts never really grew, I had them for roughly 3 months before i pulled them out and replaced them with java moss, any ideas why they would not grow, (I had this glossy black gravel in this tank)?


----------



## Violie (Feb 27, 2010)

Flourite gravel or sand is good, just rinse it A LOT before use. You rinse it until the water is fairly clear- it won't be perfect because of the substrate's nature. Then lay it out to dry in the sun on a towel. Once dry, put in your tank and fill. This prevents dust.

There's other enriched substrates out there.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You want to put a plastic bag or newspaper over the fluorite and pour the water in to fill the tank over top of it.


----------



## gratefulgrapefruit (Mar 25, 2010)

thename123 said:


> PS I tried java fern a while back on a tank on very similar specs. and the fern sprouted died and the sprouts never really grew, I had them for roughly 3 months before i pulled them out and replaced them with java moss, any ideas why they would not grow, (I had this glossy black gravel in this tank)?


Java fern does best when attached to driftwood/rock. Not too sure about java moss, but i imagine it's the same deal because it's a moss.

as for low light plants, really all you could do with those specs is probably anubias, java fern, maybe some crypts. you could also do a moss tank. that might work  there are many beautiful mosses out there.


----------



## Violie (Feb 27, 2010)

I have nothing but amazing things to say about crypts. I have crypt wendtii in my tank. It never melted, which they're likely to do when trasnplanted. They put off new leaves immediatly and recently one of mine had a baby (awe).

Crypts are amazing, lovely plants.

Also, I hear many people have success with pygmy chain sword, despite most websites classing it as 'moderate to high' lighting.


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok Ill look into those plants, would dwarf hair grass work in my tank?


----------



## gratefulgrapefruit (Mar 25, 2010)

dwarf hair grass needs somewhat higher light to carpet, if that's what you're going for. you could try dwarf sagittaria. that may work, but i suspect that that would need more light too. could work.


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Im seriously considering crypts but which species should I choose? Or would they all generally work in a tank with my specs? Also any recommendations so i dont "melt" crypts?

also, does anyone know any good carpeting plants for my tank?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

crypt wendtii


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

So yesterday i got a crypt from big als and am i supposed to take off the sponge stuff that is found with its roots?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

i find the best results with crypts are to remove the rock-wool that the plant comes planted in -be careful not to break the roots too much. separate the plants into groups of 2 or 3. wrap small plant anchors around the plant - again careful of the plant. dig small hole with finger, submerge plant cover with gravel and pull up a tiny bit to straighten the plant if it needs it which will also help the roots get directed downward. HTH


----------

